# A couple of things....



## djolsen13 (Nov 29, 2017)

So I don’t know if this is the correct forum for this post, but I just got done with desolation canyon (June6-9). I left a car at sand wash and someone stole a tire right out of the back of my truck... so if someone on here stole it....can I have it back..? Hahaha. Also, I noticed someone left a teal blue playboat pretty early on on the river on the left-hand side. Anyone else see that?


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

the take out at swaseys isn't any better. someone stole the wheels and lock-on grips off my locked mountain bike a couple of years ago. Left a bad taste for Green River in my mouth.


----------

